

IPad rivals fire back - saket123
http://www.informationweek.com/news/hardware/handheld/232602227

======
saket123
Samsung replies to TIM COOK's keynote about the Android Tabs with

"What can the Note do that the iPad cannot? The Note can: view and work with
two apps at the same time; cut-and-paste content between two apps side-by-
side; take notes in one app while viewing content in another app; and edit and
write with high levels of precision thanks to the S-Pen. The new iPad does
none of these. Samsung also brags about the Note's lighter and thinner form
factor, USB device support, and expandable storage options"

